# The Acacia Strain's Wormwood Tone?



## thedrummerkid (Sep 10, 2011)

HOW DO YOU GET THIS?
I hope it is somewhat achievable with an amp sim.

This is by far in my top five favorite album mixes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvXxLPiDL0Y


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Sep 11, 2011)

Super-gated for a start. And make sure you quad track the guitars; two panned 100% left and right, respectively; and the other two panned 80-90% left and right, respectively, but about 5 dbs quieter. Make sure the takes are really, really tight and you should be well on your way.


----------



## Menigguh (Sep 11, 2011)

Everything Oxidation said. They are definitely using a 5150 or 6505. They always have. Probably using EMGs too. And you can definitely hear the THICK STRINGS.


----------



## bigchocolateman (Sep 11, 2011)

It might be a Recto. I once read in an interview with DL that he runs a 2 channel Recto with the gain really low and a screamer in front.


----------



## pearl_07 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm 90% sure that it's a Dual Recto. I've seen them live 3 times once during The Dead Walk album, once during Continent, and once around DL's last tour with them and each time he was using a Dual Recto. I believe there is an Ultimate Guitar interview in which DL says he's tried everything, and he always goes back to a Dual Recto.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 11, 2011)

iirc there's a making-of video somewhere and I think he was using a dual recto for wormwood.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so on board with you drummerkid...Some GREAT mixing going on with that album. Good shit.


----------



## blr5109 (Sep 11, 2011)

DL loves his rectos but in one of their studio updates while recording wormwood I did spot a 6505/5150


----------



## thedrummerkid (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! Well, sadly, now I'm on a tweak fest in Amplitube to get this.
On a side note about the mix, I love how the obvious drum sampling somehow fits magically in the mix. It so detuned and powerful, but yet super crisp.


----------



## bigchocolateman (Sep 12, 2011)

LePou Plugins: LeCto AU

I'd recommend that over amplitube.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 13, 2011)

DL used old 2 channel rectos and randall cabs live when he toured with TAS but I'm also positive Wormwood is a TS-9 into a 5150 into a Marshall 1960B cab. Zuess uses the 1960 cab almost on every record from what I've heard. SC-608B in drop F as well so it was EMG 808's.


----------



## Menigguh (Sep 13, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> DL used old 2 channel rectos and randall cabs live when he toured with TAS but I'm also positive Wormwood is a TS-9 into a 5150 into a Marshall 1960B cab. Zuess uses the 1960 cab almost on every record from what I've heard. SC-608B in drop F as well so it was EMG 808's.


 
Alex would know


----------



## Gitte (Sep 13, 2011)

i know its kinda off topic but what's the deal with DL? is he still in the band or does he just skip the touring part?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Jep, he's still the only official guitarist in the band (as in writing and recording stuff) but he's not touring atm.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 13, 2011)

he does a lot of layering,so in tour they use 3 guitarists.and i love that they tune the bass to F0.


----------



## Gitte (Sep 13, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> he does a lot of layering,so in tour they use 3 guitarists.and i love that they tune the bass to F0.


that is not true... they only have the two touring guitarplayers with them and DL is home i guess.. and ic think they only tune to g or something while on tour (i only saw ltd ec guitars), no sc608Bs.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Sep 13, 2011)

bigchocolateman said:


> LePou Plugins: LeCto AU
> 
> I'd recommend that over amplitube.



+1

Most realistic sounding Recto tone you'll get without actually buying one.


----------



## Tree (Sep 13, 2011)

This may interest you:
YT: Match EQ and IR Tutorial! - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 13, 2011)

Gitte said:


> that is not true... they only have the two touring guitarplayers with them and DL is home i guess.. and ic think they only tune to g or something while on tour (i only saw ltd ec guitars), no sc608Bs.




yes,live they play in G.but in studio Jack strong tuned his bass to F0


----------



## Gitte (Sep 13, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> yes,live they play in G.but in studio Jack strong tuned his bass to F0


and that is crazy looooooooww


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 13, 2011)

thedrummerkid said:


> HOW DO YOU GET THIS?
> I hope it is somewhat achievable with an amp sim.
> 
> This is by far in my top five favorite album mixes.



"The Acacia Str..."
This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Prosthetic Records. Sorry about that.

That video has been taken down now, ugh.

THE ACACIA STRAIN | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

The song the OP linked to was 'Jonestown'


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 14, 2011)

Tree said:


> This may interest you:
> YT: Match EQ and IR Tutorial! - Ultimate Metal Forum



Holy shit this is the first time I have heard of this.

Match EQ the Stengah intro FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 14, 2011)

^ damn 
I'm sooo gonna do this


----------

